# 2007 Tracker Pro Crappie



## thedude (Aug 14, 2018)

I have a bad habit of watching the for sale pages on Facebook. Came across a deal and came home with it. The floorplan really sold me on it. Would love to hear how people are using them. I plan to add a bimini, restore the back deck which is rotted, fix the live wells and bait wells (4 total!), and figure out how to use the modular seating best. 

I also need to repair or replace the power tilt. The old tilt assist is no longer working and the CMC is not working. Also has a jack plate installed. 

Motor is a 93 model. 

I've got a 16 ft alumacraft and 25 hp mercury so will have to find one a new home-which will be a difficult decision! I love the simplicity of my current set up and pull start backup option.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 14, 2018)

Congratulations. That is a nice boat & nice layout. 

Which one to get rid of? IMO, always good to have a back-up boat. Unfortunately, Mrs. Ldubs does not share that opinion. LOL


----------



## thedude (Aug 14, 2018)

My dad already offered me $1000 for my alumacraft! I can "sell" it and always have right of first refusal even if it is below market value offer....


LDUBS said:


> Congratulations. That is a nice boat & nice layout.
> 
> Which one to get rid of? IMO, always good to have a back-up boat. Unfortunately, Mrs. Ldubs does not share that opinion. LOL


----------



## thedude (Jan 28, 2019)

Finally got around to replacing the cmc tilt motor this weekend. $400 and a one year warranty. Had to sacrifice an 8mm socket and extension to hammer the pins out. Also have replaced the rotten hatch. Lots of work left to be done. 

https://youtu.be/Bg6a_V4Fz6U


----------



## thedude (Feb 16, 2019)

New millennium seats and pedastals received. Next week will be installing new garmin.


----------



## thedude (Feb 25, 2019)

Spent this weekend working on electric and livewells. I finally tracked down the electric issue. I couldn't get the wire harnesses to lock resulting in intermittent power to the livewell and bilge pumps. I cleaned everything with lithium wd40 and di electric grease even. Here is my bubba solution using picture wire. 

Also had a busted elbow on the livewell drain. That thing is a royal pain to get to. I basically removed the livewell/driver seat and had to disconnect the transom end of the drain hose to be able to pull enough of the hose out from under the floorboard.


----------



## thedude (Mar 10, 2019)

New garmin installed this weekend on a 1 inch ball ram mount. Also a new venturi speedo although my garmin has built in gps mph that will no doubt be better....

Sea trial next weekend for the new finder...

Ram mount link 
Ram Mount RAM-B-101U-C 1-Inch Diameter Ball Mount with Long Double Socket Arm (Black) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003DWMYYM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_nKtHCb1MZZRQS


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 14, 2019)

Hmmmmm, I wonder which will have a greater margin for error -- pitot/gauge assembly or GPS. Please come back and tell us how the two compare.


----------



## thedude (Apr 24, 2019)

This weekend was good. I installed new bunk boards wrapped in vinyl gutters (idea sourced here!). Still a few tweaks to get to sit perfect on the trailer. New wheels and tires (old one used for a spare). Was pleased with the new garmin. Hitting 30 mph per GPS (old school speedo wasn't working). 

My only issue is my safety cutoff switch isn't working. I need to do some research on how this is wired. Not sure what model of controls I have (93 Johnson 48 spl).














Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## eshaw (Apr 25, 2019)

Those mermaids seem to like it!


----------



## thedude (May 13, 2019)

More trailer work on mothers day. 

I replaced the trailer u bolts which had completely rusted. This trailer may eventually all be replaced! Also installed some tie down ubolts for the transom tie downs (previously just sliding around the trailer frame). My other cool upgrade was to install two snaps on the emergency throw cushion and the drivers seat. This frees up precious storage, puts it in an easy to grab location and provides a little cushion if I want to sit a little higher!

My mom and I are going to Lake Fork in 3 weeks and I still need to install my bimini!

















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## baptistpreach (May 14, 2019)

Really like your new boat and all the work you've done on it, what would you say is a great deal on it if I see a similar one for sale?


----------



## thedude (May 14, 2019)

baptistpreach said:


> Really like your new boat and all the work you've done on it, what would you say is a great deal on it if I see a similar one for sale?


I would look hard at any under $5k. But my boat doesn't have much value in the motor (1993 model). They don't make the pro crappie model any longer so maybe that makes the price a little higher because of supply? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (May 14, 2019)

Great idea for the throw cushions. 

You could have sold those old U-bolts on Ebay. Just use the word "vintage".


----------



## thedude (May 15, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Great idea for the throw cushions.
> 
> You could have sold those old U-bolts on Ebay. Just use the word "vintage".


*Tetanus shot not included 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turd Ferguson (May 15, 2019)

Nice rig man! I went with the plug in pedestal system for my rebuild, really excited to put it to use. Out of curiosity, what size are those pedestals? I settled on 13” pedestals and think they may be a little tall. Also, how do you like those Millenium seats? Their treestand seats are very comfortable, I’ve been looking to upgrade my seats with theirs for the boat. 

Wish I had seen your post earlier. I had the trim tilt cylinder go out on my ‘88 Merc 45. OEM part was over $400....I was able to find a replacement on Amazon for $150. I’m sure the warranty isn’t great, but it’s cheap enough to replace without asking any questions when it fails. 

Looking forward to the result! Very nifty idea with the vinyl downspout too!


----------



## onthewater102 (May 16, 2019)

+1 on the throw-able storage solution. I like that it keeps it accessible.


----------



## thedude (May 16, 2019)

Turd Ferguson said:


> Nice rig man! I went with the plug in pedestal system for my rebuild, really excited to put it to use. Out of curiosity, what size are those pedestals? I settled on 13” pedestals and think they may be a little tall. Also, how do you like those Millenium seats? Their treestand seats are very comfortable, I’ve been looking to upgrade my seats with theirs for the boat.
> 
> Wish I had seen your post earlier. I had the trim tilt cylinder go out on my ‘88 Merc 45. OEM part was over $400....I was able to find a replacement on Amazon for $150. I’m sure the warranty isn’t great, but it’s cheap enough to replace without asking any questions when it fails.
> 
> Looking forward to the result! Very nifty idea with the vinyl downspout too!


I used the 13" Springfield pedestals. The height is perfect for me at 5'9". The seats are great but know that they are WIDE. I'll try to take some pics to compare to my other seat. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turd Ferguson (May 16, 2019)

The Dude abides! Great name. I’m 5’5” and the 13” pedestals are pretty comfortable, they just sit a little high above the gunnel so hopefully that isn’t a problem. 

Good info on the seats. Thanks, some pictures would definitely be helpful if you get a chance! Might just swing for their leaning seat instead.


----------



## thedude (Jun 20, 2019)

Added the 52lb motorguide xi3 pinpoint GPS ($799) with quick disconnect mount ($85), new plug ($12), and 50 amp breaker ($8) . Will hope to test it out soon. Install took longer than I hoped but turned out good. I had to cut the opening bigger to access the nuts under the bow. 3 outta 5 of the old bolts came out and 2 were seized up. I had to drill 4 new holes and change the angle since this is a 54 inch shaft (old one was 42 inch). I will fill the holes and maybe replace the non skid deck covering. 

I'm going to try it out with no foot pedal and see how I like it. The wireless pedal is an extra $140. The uncluttered deck space sounds nice. 

Very excited about this upgrade!




















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jethro (Jun 21, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Hmmmmm, I wonder which will have a greater margin for error -- pitot/gauge assembly or GPS. Please come back and tell us how the two compare.



GPS is dead accurate for speed even with the built in NSA margin of error. The algorithm becomes infinitely more accurate the more you move between two points. When you sit still is when it's not very accurate. When moving, even a cheap GPS can be accurate to the 10th of a MPH.

Boy that trolling motor will be nice!


----------

